# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  ادوات صيانة الموبايل | اهم ادوات الصيانة للمبتدئين فى صيانة الموبايل والجولات

## mohamed73

افضل واهم ادوات الصيانة اللى يحتاجها المبتدئ فى صيانة الموبايل او الجوال ولازم تكون عند الفنى الممارس واسعارها مناسبه      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

